# Have we Seen The End of Sherwood Park Archery Lanes?



## Scorpius (Apr 1, 2012)

SpiritArcher said:


> Love them or hate them... it would be a loss to the Sherwood Park archery community if the shop was in trouble and went out of business.


No, it wouldn't. Dallas has pissed off more customers than he's helped. I have major issues with him. I used to drive across town to go there back in the days of Dan and others, where there was always mutual respect.

I have nothing but contempt for the present owner, and I hope what goes around comes around! If we're lucky he'll go under and some decent folk will reopen it with proper business practices!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So tell us Scorp, how do you really feel?


----------

